# snow foam lance for rac pressure washer?



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

hi guys just done a search but didnt find anything is there a snow foam lance to fit my rac 2400w pressure washer???

many thanks in advance:thumb:

cheers barry.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

e30sport32 said:


> hi guys just done a search but didnt find anything is there a snow foam lance to fit my rac 2400w pressure washer???
> 
> many thanks in advance:thumb:
> 
> cheers barry.


Barry

Is your connection a push and twist bayonet or a brass screw connection in the middle of your lance?:thumb:


----------



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> Barry
> 
> Is your connection a push and twist bayonet or a brass screw connection in the middle of your lance?:thumb:


its a push and twist connection :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

e30sport32 said:


> its a push and twist connection :thumb:


Thats likely to be a Lavor fitting mate, however a picture would help?
:thumb:


----------



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> Thats likely to be a Lavor fitting mate, however a picture would help?
> :thumb:


ok thanks for your help kind sir ill see if i cant get a pic up tomorrow, so its likley i can find one to fit then??

thanks again:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

e30sport32 said:


> ok thanks for your help kind sir ill see if i cant get a pic up tomorrow, so its likley i can find one to fit then??
> 
> thanks again:thumb:


he stocks them chap - he's a trader on here


----------



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> he stocks them chap - he's a trader on here


yep ive just added his site to my favorites:thumb:


----------



## mlister5500 (Sep 20, 2008)

ive got the same and mines lavor fitting cyc sell them


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Autobrite sorted me out with spares a few times and I had to get a connector for my RAC washer but it's petrol model with screw lance.


----------



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

thanks for the help guys much appreciated:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

If you want to post up a pic or pm me mate i will sort out the connection for you:thumb:

Regards Mark


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I have one of these:

I take it the Lavor one will fit?


----------

